# JD 2010 throttle control



## captaindon (May 5, 2017)

I am trying to fix the throttle as it runs at full throttle and the governor doesn't seem to want to pull back the RPMs. A spring may be missing or not on the correct arm?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The most frequent reason for throttle control loss and running wide open is a worn out throttle speed control inner lever shaft and the guide.

The 2010 has a complex throttle linkage so I recommend you print off the John Deere parts diagram for the serial number of your tractor, and work through a process of elimination.

There is a quick way to determine if you have a governor problem, and that is to disconnect the linkage from the throttle lever, then hold the governor control at idle, and have someone start the tractor. If the control arm pulls out of your hand and it goes to full throttle, it will be time to pull the governor and check the weights and linkage.

Once the throttle linkage is disconnected from the governor arm there is only one spring, found at the bottom of the governor (at the "J") at the bottom linkage. If it breaks the governor will not go above idle.


----------

